

Fastest growing FB page in The Netherlands defends Blackface - kevinkleine
https://www.facebook.com/pietitie

======
adamnemecek
I don't think that this is a fair comparison since this is not blackface but
Zwarte Piet
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwarte_Piet](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwarte_Piet))
and I don't think that it has the same racial connotations as blackface does
in the US.

------
NicoJuicy
I hear you, same in Belgium!

